# SSBB! 3. 2. 1. GO!



## Enigmaticat (Nov 20, 2008)

A new SSBB thread to replace "SSBB Players, ready and waiting." 
_




_
*Silibus (Ovan) -* 4682 8145 1775 
*Moogle -* 2879 1111 5261
*Huey -* 1977 1694 6934
*Lupinealchemist - *3308 4861 5230 
*Cheese (Jekyl) -* 0516 8703 3788
*SirRob (Rob) -* 1762 2356 0115
*TÃ¦farÃ³s (Ros) -* 4983 4588 0045
*Nek0chan -* 2793 1573 6948
*Soren Tylus (Soren) -* 3652 0212 8757
*ChillCoyotl (Chill) -* 4940 5095 6382
*E-mannor -* 4897 5697 4629
*Yoshistar (Yosh) -* 4768 4540 9439
*AlexX (Alex) -* 1977 1645 0703
*Project X (X) -*5455 9175 5241
*Yami-Dokuro (Yami) *- 2578 5374 6961
*Azmare *- 3609 1096 4460
*Kit *- 4511 0196 8669
*Mammagamma *- 1805 2019 2668
*David M. Awesome* - 2492 3837 9141 
*Aren19 *- 1633 3872 7279
*Neybulot *- 2964 8243 7641
*Zoopedia *- 4425 2929 7950
*Grand Hatter -* 0001 6137 7988 
*Kittahkat* - 5327 2548 1400 
*Kirbizard - *0130 3234 4200
*Half-witted **(aquaz)* *- *2535 6660 4169
*MUDjoe2* - 3136 6226 9759
 *Bowser15 (PEROS) -* 2621 5084 3026
 *Gear the Wolf* - 2406-4810-7296
 *Enchantedtoast *- 0817-3415-4703
 *Yellowdragon78* - 1418-8310-9153
  *CaptainCool *- 3995 9849 7387
*TwilightV* - 3523 5584 8320
 *Arc *- 4725 9624 3375
*Desume Crysis Kaiser* -  1590 8404 3416 
*-Lucario- - * 4640 0456 8023
*Kitoth *-  4167 6883 5266
*-DragonKnight-* - 4253 3200 6126
*Pheonix *- 3952 7835 0662

​


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 20, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been on wifi for a while, haven't been playing lately, plus I temporarily don't have a router, not sure for how long either.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 21, 2008)

yay a new tournament

I think best is when we set it on Winter break, so we're sure that everyone has time :3
I'll surely sign up


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 21, 2008)

ANOTHER Brawl topic?


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 21, 2008)

sure! brawl is epic^^
a tournament? im in! =D ill loose HARD but who cares, tournaments are fun ^^


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 21, 2008)

We goin with the rules last time?  (losers present art to the winner)  If I had to guess, I think winter break would have everyone available...  

If I'm to join in, I'll need to practice.  And for me to practice, I need to not have homework. And for me to not have homework, they have to stop giving it out so I can finish what I already have!   FYI: my research paper is due the tues after Thanksgiving and I haven't even finished my research on it, much less start typing.

I appologise for continuing to rant about this, but I have every right considering this is a new school.


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 21, 2008)

Subscribed to the thread once again.

Also, if it takes place in December (usually when Winter Break is), I'll be willing to participate in a tournament.  ^^'


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 21, 2008)

Tournament? Hows these go with you guys? How many people usually turn up?

After reading what Soren mentioned, are rules like bets of sorts? Im not the greatest artist =s


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 21, 2008)

Gear the Wolf said:


> After reading what Soren mentioned, are rules like bets of sorts? Im not the greatest artist =s



me neither^^
if we do it like that i have to win, i dont want to kill someone with a picture i made :/


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 21, 2008)

by then I should have my Brawl, but if the fights are weekenders...well I cant do it since I work weekends.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 21, 2008)

^  Oh there are those that play weekdays too.  Heck, some of 'em play till the wee hours of the morning.  (possibly due to time zones)


And as for the art for the tourney:  Don't worry too much about it.  I have yet to "finish" the last winner's art (SirRob)  I posted a link in the last thread, I'll find it again and post it here for you guys.

I think the only reason we had that was so the winner actually got something for winning.  Don't worry about making it good.  Just make it commemorate the event.  Even if it's thrown together in a program like Paint or something.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 21, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> I think the only reason we had that was so the winner actually got something for winning.  Don't worry about making it good.  Just make it commemorate the event.  Even if it's thrown together in a program like Paint or something.


this

also, is anyone up for some matches at this late hour? (for me anyway )


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll play with you.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> this
> 
> also, is anyone up for some matches at this late hour? (for me anyway )



^ you mean like now?  

Eh....



Okay.  Lemmie just get that link up and I'll be right there.


Edit:  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1645195/

I had the idea even before the tourney so I started early.  Enjoy.  Still don't know if I'll finish it...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 21, 2008)

Im on and I made a room.

Im on some kind of losing streak. The lag is weird too.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 21, 2008)

Good games Soren, Cheese and Yosh. Its funny every time Yosh is Mario, im always Sonic and the battle is always epic.


----------



## nek0chan (Nov 21, 2008)

1v1 hopefully not this week


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 21, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> 1v1 hopefully not this week


IM me on AIM anytime if you want to brawl. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 21, 2008)

great games everyone!

idk, the lag was pretty bleh, when we all fought, but when Sili left Yosh and I had absolutely no lag... ok well, except our last one :3

your luck showed once up in our double Weegee match, Yosh, but generally your so-called clumsiness is evolving into skill 
saved our Yoshi x Luigi match, I'm trying to collect as many 0 to death combos, and hopefully get a SD-card, the idea to make a combo/montage vid like those on Youtube is stuck in my mind 
hope you all don't mind saving some vids :<


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 21, 2008)

You can't have betting as optional between contestants. It's ALL OR NOTHIN, baby! Yeeeeeehaw!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> great games everyone!
> 
> idk, the lag was pretty bleh, when we all fought, but when Sili left Yosh and I had absolutely no lag... ok well, except our last one :3
> 
> ...


I dont mind. Yeah, I just realized that my brother was online with the 360 while I was brawling. So im sorry about the lag.


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> great games everyone!
> 
> idk, the lag was pretty bleh, when we all fought, but when Sili left Yosh and I had absolutely no lag... ok well, except our last one :3
> 
> ...


Indeed, the matches were great.  Sorry if I showed up unannounced; I tend to do that a lot.  ^^'

That last match with you lagged/got killed because the phone rang.  It's happened every time so far (the net's not dial-up, so I don't know the issue).  At least that doesn't happen at my house...

I've noticed you use your Smash attacks pretty fast as Weegee.  I was all WTF?! until I remembered: you're using a Wavebird, right?  Lousy GC controllers and their Smash sticks... hehe... and yeah, I lucked out with my Waweegee... (....)  I was running scared of your power, though!

And of course I don't mind about the vids.  I bet it'd be pretty funny.  XD


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 22, 2008)

I just finished brawling my old roommate.  The battles are always great but they last for ten minutes or so since we're both fairly equally matched.  If only they fit for a save...  

Oh well, there still fun.  I literally played as every character in those matches and won some with some of the characters I never use (olimar) which was very surprising.

As for the tourney:  Why don't we give 2 v 2 or 4 free-4-all a chance?  We all play 1v1 with each other enough.  But we should find out how many want in before deciding that.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh hi

I was actually playing some tonight

Played against Chill and I beat him about every other match. 8)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 22, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh hi
> 
> I was actually playing some tonight
> 
> Played against Chill and I beat him about every other match. 8)


I'll fight ya, no one else is using the connection so there shouldnt be any lag.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 22, 2008)

I went home.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 22, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I went home.


Darn. :/

I was too busy playing Left for Dead. ^_^;


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 22, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> I've noticed you use your Smash attacks pretty fast as Weegee.  I was all WTF?! until I remembered: you're using a Wavebird, right?  Lousy GC controllers and their Smash sticks... hehe... and yeah, I lucked out with my Waweegee... (....)  I was running scared of your power, though!
> 
> And of course I don't mind about the vids.  I bet it'd be pretty funny.  XD


heh, that's not because of my Wavebird (well actually yes) that I can do his Fsmash so fast
as you know, you can angle his fsmash up and down, and when it's angled up, I noticed you can really spam it fast (honestly, I always angle it up, it somehow has more power and range)
also, I do 75% of my moves with the C-Stick 

when I've finished my vid you all surely will be in the credits :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 22, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> heh, that's not because of my Wavebird (well actually yes) that I can do his Fsmash so fast repaedetly
> as you know, you can angle his fsmash up and down, and when it's angled up, I noticed you can really spam it fast (honestly, I always angle it up, it somehow has more power and range)
> 
> when I've finished my vid you all surely will be in the credits :3


I cant wait to see. Want to brawl some now?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 22, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I cant wait to see. Want to brawl some now?


sorry I can't :< got some lessons now, for an hour, then lunch

this will surely take more than 1,5 hours from now, after lunch I'll be up tho, when you're still here

I'll post here when I'm ready


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 22, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> sorry I can't :< got some lessons now, for an hour, then lunch
> 
> this will surely take more than 1,5 hours from now, after lunch I'll be up tho, when you're still here
> 
> I'll post here when I'm ready


Alright then. I'll just get some sleep then. I'll be up in 5 more hours.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 22, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Alright then. I'll just get some sleep then. I'll be up in 5 more hours.


aaaaah nuuuuuuu forget what I said, my lessons got delayed!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 22, 2008)

That's enough for today.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 22, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's enough for today.


You're really good David, so are your friends. I put up a pathetic fight, and I regret nothing. XP


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 22, 2008)

heh, those where pretty fun matches David, hope I didn't disturb you and Arc (I suppose not, else you wouldn't let me join) 


oh hai Sili! I'm still up for some matches :3 we hadn't lots of 1v1 last times


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 22, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> heh, those where pretty fun matches David, hope I didn't disturb you and Arc (I suppose not, else you wouldn't let me join)
> 
> 
> oh hai Sili! I'm still up for some matches :3 we hadn't lots of 1v1 last times


Sorry about this morning Cheese, I really needed sleep. If you want to fight now I have plenty of time.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 22, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Sorry about this morning Cheese, I really needed sleep. If you want to fight now I have plenty of time.



heee, no problem man! it's your decision when you sleep 

switching over to the disc channel


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 22, 2008)

Good games Cheese. I can never underestimate Zelda or Luigi. I hope im not slipping.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 22, 2008)

yeap, my Weegee skills really increased, he can beat Snake now  (even tho I won because you missed the ledge :<)
but nice matches, our last ones were pretty close 

bleh at Lukies up smash, never hit with it and always running into it <_<;


----------



## Arc (Nov 23, 2008)

This Saturday, I started Brawl'ing again, after I didn't play it at all for a rather long time.
It sure was fun to play against Eli, Silibus and of course my honey David.
(Too bad he needs to be at Linko's house to be able to play it.)
So, maybe I should start training again and play it more constantly this time...I lost too badly against Cheesewulf.

My code is 4725-9624-3375, so go ahead and add me if you want.
(Note: I really hate playing with items)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 23, 2008)

Arc said:


> (Note: I really hate playing with items)


you're not alone


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone up for a match?


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 23, 2008)

meh, im too tired, sorry :/
you can kick my butt later, ok? ^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 23, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Anyone up for a match?


me :3

I'm just back home, and maaaan it's so cold outside and snow everywhere x3
I feel happy right now :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 23, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> me :3
> 
> I'm just back home, and maaaan it's so cold outside and snow everywhere x3
> I feel happy right now :3


I'll get on now


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 23, 2008)

heh what happened?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 23, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> heh what happened?


I dont know. Im in a room waiting now.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 23, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I dont know. Im in a room waiting now.



wtf is this? it says you're offline, waited 2 mins but you're still offline o.o

had you a disconnect while I was on now?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 23, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> wtf is this? it says you're offline, waited 2 mins but you're still offline o.o
> 
> had you a disconnect while I was on now?


Make a room, Im reconnecting now.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 23, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Make a room, Im reconnecting now.



okay, hope it works :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 23, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> okay, hope it works :3


It says you're offline now.

I see your room


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 23, 2008)

Im sorry I couldnt stand it anymore. That lag was terrible.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 23, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im sorry I couldnt stand it anymore. That lag was terrible.



yeah it really was, I understand :3
anyway I intended to leave after that last match

but it was funny, sorry Weegee for hurting you so much :'<


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 23, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yeah it really was, I understand :3
> anyway I intended to leave after that last match
> 
> but it was funny, sorry Weegee for hurting you so much :'<


No need to apologize. Im used to lag, but the lag we encountered was different then usual.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 23, 2008)

Silibus said:


> No need to apologize. Im used to lag, but the lag we encountered was different then usual.



yeah, I think its because of me, my mum is looking TV downstairs and we get it over internet...
she's stealing mah connection!
but I'm not sure how this is working :\


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 24, 2008)

heya, is somebody up for some matches? :3


----------



## Aurali (Nov 24, 2008)

ADD ME TO THE LIST!!

Friend code to come :3


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 24, 2008)

OH BOY

I CAN'T WAIT TO BOMB SOME ELI


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 24, 2008)

Eli said:


> ADD ME TO THE LIST!!
> 
> Friend code to come :3


No problem. PM me or post your friend code on this thread when you get it.


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey there!  Is anyone up for a match at the moment?  ^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 24, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Hey there!  Is anyone up for a match at the moment?  ^^


after dinner, yep :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, that was a lousy performance on my part.  =/

I've been playing too much Zelda: ALttP lately.  Even the last two Piece of Heart locations appeared to me in a dream last night...  x_x

I'll head for Turtle Rock in the meantime.  I'll be back in an hour or so.


----------



## X (Nov 24, 2008)

i guess i will be on next month, my wii still needs repair, and then i will have to re-submit my friend code, so take me off the list for now.


----------



## mammagamma (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm on for a few rounds


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 24, 2008)

Alright, just cleared Turtle Rock!  I'm good to go now.  ^^


----------



## mammagamma (Nov 24, 2008)

ARGH JIGGLY VS MARIO

I WAS SO clooooooose

EDIT: Luigi brings me bad luck. >=(


----------



## mammagamma (Nov 24, 2008)

ggs guys

Wish I was a little better, lol.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 24, 2008)

sorry Yosh, I really needed to leave, I feel really really sick... again... urgh

those Jiggz just annoyed me, especially on Eldin Bridge

anyway, good matched, I bet you really felt like a sandbag in your last match, mammagamma 


I'm still up for some matches, I don't want to sleep yet... anyway I can't at the moment because of my stomach... maybe I'll just rest a bit...


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh man, some of those matches were epic!  Great games, fellas!  ^_^

It's alright, Cheese; I intended to end in a few matches anyway.  XP

Damn you Daisy, you underhanded little wench!!!  That bomb came out of NOWHERE!!
[...well, technically it came from the ground, but... nobody saw it coming. ;_;]


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll play later today guys. Im eating some fried chicken right now XP


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 24, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Oh man, some of those matches were epic!  Great games, fellas!  ^_^
> 
> It's alright, Cheese; I intended to end in a few matches anyway.  XP
> 
> ...



bwahaha yes, fucking hilarious, never underestimate the power of the turnips!


ugh, fried chicken, that just made it worse


by the way I submitted a slice of art on my FA page, I'm sure you'll all reckognize him


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 25, 2008)

If anyone wants to play Im good for 2 hours.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm not in mood for Brawl today, sorry


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 25, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'm not in mood for Brawl today, sorry


Its fine. Is everything okay?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 25, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Its fine. Is everything okay?



yep, everything's fine, don't worry about me :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 25, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yep, everything's fine, don't worry about me :3


<_______<


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll be waiting. >:3
EDIT: Yay! Post # 777!!! XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 25, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I'll be waiting. >:3
> EDIT: Yay! Post # 777!!! XD


Prepare yourself


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry I had to go so soon. I have some yard work to do. (Unexpected yardwork ^_^; )
Good games TwilightV, I'll be sure to fight you again.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, I was wondering what happened. Good match.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 25, 2008)

Currently deciding to either get L4D or SSBB, since my sister agree I can borrow her Wii when she is at work. probably wont have enough money for both games with my next paycheck.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 25, 2008)

Come to the Smash Side... >:3

We have cookies! X3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 25, 2008)

I play both, catch me on L4D on the 360. Or Brawl on the Wii.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 25, 2008)

guess I'll be playing L4D on my pirated version for a while longer I guess, gonna get SSBB instead


----------



## Noodlegon (Nov 26, 2008)

Im def interestedi n this tourney, make it 1 on 1 please XP. 4 people would get waay too laggy x.x.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 26, 2008)

Noodlegon said:


> Im def interestedi n this tourney, make it 1 on 1 please XP. 4 people would get waay too laggy x.x.


I have hosted a 1 on 1 tournament before. (It kinda sucked. No one really showed, the planning was poor, and the winner was predicted)

I have an idea on what to do. 

*Everyone please check the first page.*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm know more in 2 hours, got some lessons now, afterwards I clean my room, which surely takes some time o.o;

I'll post when I'm ready, I'm suffering from lack of Brawl, since I haven't played yesterday... :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm up for some matches now :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 27, 2008)

sup!

I might get Wii Music today  <3


wha- triple post!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 27, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> sup!
> 
> I might get Wii Music today  <3
> 
> ...


Slow brawl week. Ive been playing L4D, and I probably wont be playing today.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Well since me and key key aren't friends anymore you can remove my name and code from the list.T_T I'll get a Wii one day hopefully.


----------



## Avinyss (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm in. I've won a few tournaments as Wolf.

Anyone want to have a 1vs1?
Pm me if so, We'll exchange brawl info.

NOTE: Amounts of lag greater than about 0.2 seconds completely rape my strategy  , so matches I prefer stay in the U.S., but not required.
Just I don't want to fight someone with dial-up connection who is on a different continent(I'm in oregon and have 20mbps connection)


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 29, 2008)

I gots brawl today...now to just borrow my sister's Wii


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 29, 2008)

looking forward to brawl with you both :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 29, 2008)

Avinyss said:


> I'm in. I've won a few tournaments as Wolf.
> 
> Anyone want to have a 1vs1?
> Pm me if so, We'll exchange brawl info.
> ...


Please see the first page. If you provide your brawl friend code, I can add you to the list as well.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

An owl?

:awesome:


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 30, 2008)

mh, no one up for a brawl?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

How long will you be on? I'll get on in a few hours.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 30, 2008)

id like to play, too^^


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 30, 2008)

will be able to brawl Mon-Wed gonna ask sis if I can borrow the Wii for those 3 days.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 30, 2008)

sry, no fighting for me today... no time
ill be online tomorrow^^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

Im on now


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry I left. Im done for now. Good games.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 30, 2008)

yep, they were :3

anyway, who's that PHNX? is he from FA too? he's good, but he's suffering from bad luck :<
double Falcon-Suicide! D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yep, they were :3
> 
> anyway, who's that PHNX? is he from FA too? he's good, but he's suffering from bad luck :<
> double Falcon-Suicide! D:


Thats Pheonix. Yes he is from FA. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Thats Pheonix. Yes he is from FA. ^_^



d'uh, I thought Pheonix had posted that he won't brawl again?


I really need a replacement for Toon Link, idk but my actions don't feel like they do when I use Zelda or Weegee


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> d'uh, I thought Pheonix had posted that he won't brawl again?
> 
> 
> I really need a replacement for Toon Link, idk but my actions don't feel like they do when I use Zelda or Weegee


He is still, events have changed and he is able to play still.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> He is still, events have changed and he is able to play still.



ah that's cool :3


----------



## Huey (Nov 30, 2008)

Why aren't I on the list?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 30, 2008)

Huey said:


> Why aren't I on the list?



you're Nr. 3 on the list


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been online lately.  I had to give up the Wii to my little cousins for a few days.  And I just came back to Milwaukee, so no wi-fi for a while.  (I left my router at a friend's just before I went to Green Bay...)

So... what'd I miss?  *attempts to check*


----------



## Huey (Nov 30, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> you're Nr. 3 on the list



Does that mean I'm important? =D


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 1, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Sorry I haven't been online lately.  I had to give up the Wii to my little cousins for a few days.  And I just came back to Milwaukee, so no wi-fi for a while.  (I left my router at a friend's just before I went to Green Bay...)
> 
> So... what'd I miss?  *attempts to check*


not much, there wasn't much activity in the past few days



I'm up for some matches now :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> not much, there wasn't much activity in the past few days
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up for some matches now :3


I'll get on too then. Im on now.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I'll get on too then. Im on now.


okay, sorry for not responding, I'll get on my Wii now


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 1, 2008)

@_@ left my game over by the folks, will be able to jump in the brawling later today


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Kicked my butt, yet again Cheese. Im going to take a nap, I'll play more later.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Kicked my butt, yet again Cheese. Im going to take a nap, I'll play more later.


but Ike kicked mine
I knew Ike is cheap, but you drew every single bit of his cheapness together to beat me up

heck, I never got KOed with 3 attacks, without even touching you Oo


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 1, 2008)

someone up for some matches now?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> someone up for some matches now?


I'll try another go, Im awake now. ^_^
Waited, no one came.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I'll try another go, Im awake now. ^_^
> Waited, no one came.



sorry for not showing up, I've read something on smashboard, and someone is doing major drama because I stole HIS name, lol

this is really getting funny


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Im all brawled out for today. After my matches with SirRob I was beat. Sorry I didnt play longer Cheese.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im all brawled out for today. After my matches with SirRob I was beat. Sorry I didnt play longer Cheese.



heh it's okay 

good to see Rob on again, pity I can't brawl him since he left when I joined, and now I wanted to sleep :3


----------



## Tigre (Dec 1, 2008)

last time I played Brawl online, it was a slideshow


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 1, 2008)

Finally got Brawl from my folks I'm
1509-8404-3416


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 2, 2008)

I'll add you asap

is anyone up right now?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorta bored today, so I'll be online, maybe play a few Random Online fights


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Sorta bored today, so I'll be online, maybe play a few Random Online fights


I'll add you and we can fight later.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I'll add you and we can fight later.


trying to get back into the brawler groove mostly loosing matches cause of lag at the worst time though


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 2, 2008)

it says your code is not correct


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 2, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> it says your code is not correct


odd let me get on and recheck my code


XD think that night my typing was off 1590 not 1509


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> odd let me get on and recheck my code
> 
> 
> XD think that night my typing was off 1590 not 1509


Let me know and I can fix the first page.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Let me know and I can fix the first page.


yea its 1590-8404-3416

guess I was still off cause I was happy I got this game back


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> yea its 1590-8404-3416
> 
> guess I was still off cause I was happy I got this game back


Fixed. I cant wait for some interesting matches.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 2, 2008)

already got Cheese, and Silibus down since I notice you guys are the most active in here.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 2, 2008)

heh okay I'll add you now then, and I'm also up for some matches


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 2, 2008)

man I really need more training -_-


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 2, 2008)

how many was that...5 or 4 straight losses and I get lag on my side so its probably me with the lagging issue


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

Im getting on if anyone wants to play.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 2, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> how many was that...5 or 4 straight losses and I get lag on my side so its probably me with the lagging issue



ha ha, dont worry^^
im loosing ALL THE TIME against cheese 
and im lagging, too... there is always a ~0.5 second delay for me. makes bloking and evading almost impossible in certain situations.
i guess its not 100% your fault that you are lagging, nintendo just screwd up the online multiplayer.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 2, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> ha ha, dont worry^^
> im loosing ALL THE TIME against cheese
> and im lagging, too... there is always a ~0.5 second delay for me. makes bloking and evading almost impossible in certain situations.
> i guess its not 100% your fault that you are lagging, nintendo just screwd up the online multiplayer.


@_@ yea but to suck so bad...I can only Kill Chess ONCE @_@ I need more training but I did only get the game yesterday and the last time I played it was the day it came out had to get rid of the game cause the folks needed money.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

So many people are on. This looks promising.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> So many people are on. This looks promising.



yeah, sadly I couldn't join your room, I'm just too tired now

after facing SirRob now I'm concluding:
he hasn't slacked off, he's still as awesome as ever
I'm almost evenly set to him, the wins were 50:50 tho, some may call it luck but I think I did well


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yeah, sadly I couldn't join your room, I'm just too tired now
> 
> after facing SirRob now I'm concluding:
> he hasn't slacked off, he's still as awesome as ever
> I'm almost evenly set to him, the wins were 50:50 tho, some may call it luck but I think I did well


Sleep well. We can brawl later. 

Edit: Everybody is leaving :/


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 2, 2008)

-_- guess I'm bottom Rung here as everywhere else


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> -_- guess I'm bottom Rung here as everywhere else


Give yourself some time, you'll get better.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Give yourself some time, you'll get better.


*sigh* thats what my friends said with melee...and I'm still bottom Rung to this day, mostly used as a training partner these days


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 2, 2008)

done for the night...just a ment to be a training bag I guess.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> done for the night...just a ment to be a training bag I guess.


Dont give up, try using different characters other than Peach. Im done for the today too. Good games everyone.


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 2, 2008)

I finally played it for the first time at a friends house this Saturday.

I have never sucked at a game so hard. It was the most fun I've had in a while. I was always either Snake or Princess Peach.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry for leaving so soon Sillibus, something came up.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 3, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Sorry for leaving so soon Sillibus, something came up.


No worries. Let me know when you want to play again.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> No worries. Let me know when you want to play again.



Can do!


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 3, 2008)

*sigh* I wish to apologise for not visiting this thread more often.  Luckily my research paper is DONE!  Unfortunately, I still have other big projects coming due.  I know the teachers don't know what other classes we may have, but having three writing assignments at once?  That was horrible scheduling on their part.

Anyway.  I may have time later today/tonight.  I've been away so long, I bet the lag will effect my performance.  Plus Sili and cheese are on so often, they're getting better all the time.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 3, 2008)

today is the last day I can brawl till next monday gotta give back the Wii to my sis


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks like I won't be able to brawl.  I'm just too backlogged.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 3, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Looks like I won't be able to brawl.  I'm just too backlogged.


IM me when you can, I'll put up a good fight ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 5, 2008)

I pushed it


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 5, 2008)

hey is someone up to brawl with me and a friend? :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll fight you


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 5, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I'll fight you


ok, but he's gone now, due to some of my friends didn't showed up, hate that when they do that <_<

give me 5 minutes


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 5, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> ok, but he's gone now, due to some of my friends didn't showed up, hate that when they do that <_<
> 
> give me 5 minutes


I'll be waiting :-D


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 5, 2008)

Why'd you go?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 5, 2008)

that lag's weird, makes it impossible to time my moves

Dash attacks resulting in smash attacks
smash attacks resulting in dash attacks
wtf


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 5, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> that lag's weird, makes it impossible to time my moves


I noticed, its like a button lag. I thought it was my wavebird acting up.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 5, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I noticed, its like a button lag. I thought it was my wavebird acting up.


yeah, thought that too, then I realized the batteries are new and I have no problems fighting CptCool


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 5, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yeah, thought that too, then I realized the batteries are new and I have no problems fighting CptCool


Sorry Cheese.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 5, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Sorry Cheese.


heh it's not your fault, maybe we can brawl later again
I'm easily frustrated past few days tho


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 5, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> that lag's weird, makes it impossible to time my moves
> 
> Dash attacks resulting in smash attacks
> smash attacks resulting in dash attacks
> wtf



ha, wow, now you know how i feel all the time^^
that stupid lag makes combos almost entirely impossible for me... it fucks up marth's sworddance and smash attacks pretty often for example...
i hate you, nintendo... best fighting game ever* and you fuck up the online multiplayer...


(*may not be best fighting game ever)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 5, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> (*may not be best fighting game ever)


no the next part will be even more awesome!

fuck, that match where I used Fox was insane xD


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> ha, wow, now you know how i feel all the time^^
> that stupid lag makes combos almost entirely impossible for me... it fucks up marth's sworddance and smash attacks pretty often for example...
> i hate you, nintendo... best fighting game ever* and you fuck up the online multiplayer...
> 
> ...


they'll fix it...eventually, right now Silibus and Cheese had a orange and yellow connection color, and I dont think No one ever got a green one unless you lived down the road.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 5, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> fuck, that match where I used Fox was insane xD



yeah, sure >.>

you know... for me its not important to be good at playing a game... but id like to have a chance to be good :/
with that lag... i really have no chance at all...
if it was consistent i wouldnt have any problems with it! i could adept to it. but it keeps changing constantly and thats really a pain in the ass...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 5, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> they'll fix it...eventually, right now Silibus and Cheese had a orange and yellow connection color, and I dont think No one ever got a green one unless you lived down the road.


CptCool has a green connection to me


> yeah, sure >.>


yeah ^.^



> you know... for me its not important to be good at playing a game... but id like to have a chance to be good :/
> with that lag... i really have no chance at all...
> if it was consistent i wouldnt have any problems with it! i could adept to it. but it keeps changing constantly and thats really a pain in the ass...


for me either
but you cannot stop a player from getting better

but why ain't I lagging, while you have lags?


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 5, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> CptCool has a green connection to me



makes it even funnier... green connection status and there still is a button delay >.> makes no sense to me...



Cheesewulf said:


> CptCool has a green connection to me
> 
> but why ain't I lagging, while you have lags?



i have no clue... maybe my router sucks, maybe my ISP sucks or maybe you are just lucky...

and i dont think nintendo has any intentions to fix this. the netcode is fucked up and it cant be patched...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 5, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> CptCool has a green connection to me


Its probably about how close you are to your opponent. The distance between you and Capt. Cool isnt as far as you and me.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 5, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Its probably about how close you are to your opponent. The distance between you and Capt. Cool isnt as far as you and me.


yeah, that sounds logic
but still, Yosh and Rob sometimes had a orange connection to me instead of a red one


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 5, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yeah, that sounds logic
> but still, Yosh and Rob sometimes had a orange connection to me instead of a red one


Rob is on the east coast and is closer to you than I am. Yosh.. I forgot where he is. ^_^;


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

well I"m in florida so east coast


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 5, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Rob is on the east coast and is closer to you than I am. Yosh.. I forgot where he is. ^_^;


Wisconsin

Edit: PEACH IS GETTING MAH BISHIE!


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> Wisconsin
> 
> Edit: PEACH IS GETTING MAH BISHIE!


then that would explain why our match was laggeh for me


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 5, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> then that would explain why our match was laggeh for me


you faced Yosh? when? :<
he wasn't online more than a week, I miss him


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 5, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> you faced Yosh? when? :<
> he wasn't online more than a week, I miss him


I IM him on msn sometimes and we have matches.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 5, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I IM him on msn sometimes and we have matches.



he's always off or sleeping when I check my MSN list :<


----------



## Huey (Dec 5, 2008)

Does anyone wanna has brawl match? =)


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

I do!

. . .


----------



## Huey (Dec 5, 2008)

Go buy wii!


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

Buy me one for Christmas <3

Wait... Christmas D:<


----------



## Huey (Dec 5, 2008)

Right. What was I thinking? =/

I'll just go return this.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

No, wait, I'll take it


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

If you're going to have a tournament like this, its best to do it at least 5-7 days before christmas. That's when most schools get out (or at least when my college gets out ne ways >> ). Also about the lag problem (if it was not solved before hand.) I suggest getting a wired connection for your wii. I have one and was able to do tourneys with people on the east coast (i live on the west coast) with literally no lag (Lag issues literally dissapear completely when both people are using one.) I'm not sure if nintendo still sells these add-ons anymore (Somone rumored to me that they stopped selling these). Here is what they look like for those that don't know (http://www.wiihaveaproblem.com/images/p337/post.jpg). 

As for the rules, I personally favor 1v1 battles with no items, no time with neutral stages only. If we have enough people on both coasts, i suggest we pair up the west coast people with each other and the east coast people with each other and just host two tourneys (It's probably more trouble then its worth so please ignore it if it is >> ). Anyway's here is my friend code if anyone wants to add me to play me online. (BTW please send me a private message on my forum account so i know who to add, cause thats a pretty big list of people to add >.> )
My friend code: 4640-0456-8023
See ya online 
(sorry if somone already posted a solution similar to this, I didn't have the time to look through all the posts. *sorries!*)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 6, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> If you're going to have a tournament like this, its best to do it at least 5-7 days before christmas. That's when most schools get out (or at least when my college gets out ne ways >> ). Also about the lag problem (if it was not solved before hand.) I suggest getting a wired connection for your wii. I have one and was able to do tourneys with people on the east coast (i live on the west coast) with literally no lag (Lag issues literally dissapear completely when both people are using one.) I'm not sure if nintendo still sells these add-ons anymore (Somone rumored to me that they stopped selling these). Here is what they look like for those that don't know (http://www.wiihaveaproblem.com/images/p337/post.jpg).
> 
> As for the rules, I personally favor 1v1 battles with no items, no time with neutral stages only. If we have enough people on both coasts, i suggest we pair up the west coast people with each other and the east coast people with each other and just host two tourneys (It's probably more trouble then its worth so please ignore it if it is >> ). Anyway's here is my friend code if anyone wants to add me to play me online. (BTW please send me a private message on my forum account so i know who to add, cause thats a pretty big list of people to add >.> )
> My friend code: 4640-0456-8023
> ...



No need to be sorry, thank you for your input. Only you and one other have given me some. If you ever feel like brawling you can post in this forum or IM me.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

wanna brawl right now? I'm up for a few quick matches. Anything to get me off of my stupid college work (seriously 1 week before finals = uber cram session)


----------



## Huey (Dec 6, 2008)

I can has!


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

Nani? Oo


----------



## Huey (Dec 6, 2008)

Nope, Huey. H-U-

Are you gonna play? =D


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

Well talk to me in about 34 minutes. I would love to smash with ya but I'm currently downloading some files. In the mean time, Wazzup? BTW Silibus, your welcome for the input ^^.


----------



## Huey (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm probably gonna eat ice cream tonight. That's the only thing I have planned, anyway.

So Lucario made you furry, huh?


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

Haha yeah, never woulda guessed it. Guess it's cause i liked pokemon all of my life + i always loved to draw them ^^;. + it sounded like fun xP


----------



## Huey (Dec 6, 2008)

At least you know what to blame for all your future therapy costs =)


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

ROFL yeah. My reasoning for being the way I am would be "I'm not strange your just a dull person" >


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

BTW im available to play some smash right now. Toss me your friend code and lets play *omgawd its a double post >< (Gomen nasai, gomen nasai!)


----------



## Huey (Dec 6, 2008)

Read OP. I'm third from the top =o


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

Gotcha, see ya online ^^


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> you faced Yosh? when? :<
> he wasn't online more than a week, I miss him


no against you, the match was laggeh


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll go out and look for a lan adapter, would greatly solve my lag issues with Brawl and maybe get to working on my team, been always using peach, never had a team.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey huey! Sorry i had to leave like that. My brother wanted to sleep and he wasn't going to take no for an answer >>;. Good games man, hope to play with you soon in the future ^^. BTW omgawd that lazer on corneria is FAWKING EVIL C_C.


----------



## Huey (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the games =)


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

My pleasure! Finding other people that are good at smash are a rare find for me. Kept me sweating the entire time xP


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll play you guys later. I've been on the 360 playing L4D and Halo 3. e_e; Im tired...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

oh hai, a new challenger :3
I'll add your code right away, and if you wanna challenge mah Weegee and Zelda skills just post here (I'm online most of the day) or add me in any of my IMs :3

I suppose your main is... Lucario, eh?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm online now, just make a room and I'll join


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 6, 2008)

Is anyone up for a match right now?  I'm at my friend's right now, using the router I left there about a month ago...

Yeah, I won't forget about it this time!  XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Is anyone up for a match right now?  I'm at my friend's right now, using the router I left there about a month ago...
> 
> Yeah, I won't forget about it this time!  XD


OMIGOSH, Yosssssshhhhh! x3

give me 10 minutes! I'm chatting with my...


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 6, 2008)

Hehe... take your time. XP

Oh, and the reason I'm off or "Away" on MSN all the time is because my MySpace-addicted mother hogs the hell out of the computer at home.  >_>  At least, when she's not working...

I'll switch over to Brawl in a few; I'm using the Internet channel again.  ^_^;


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

someone up for some maches now?
sorry for not showing up Yosh, he kept me busy :<


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 6, 2008)

Those were some good games, Huey!  ^_^  Sorry I didn't say so sooner; I didn't want to double-post.

And don't worry about it, Cheese.  I'll get on now, but if I log out unexpectedly it's because I agreed to help my friend out around the house.  ^^'


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Those were some good games, Huey!  ^_^  Sorry I didn't say so sooner; I didn't want to double-post.
> 
> And don't worry about it, Cheese.  I'll get on now, but if I log out unexpectedly it's because I agreed to help my friend out around the house.  ^^'


okay :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm up for a few more rounds before I head back home.  ^^  Anyone on?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> I'm up for a few more rounds before I head back home.  ^^  Anyone on?


meeeeeee!


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

gonna find a lan adapter before I brawl again


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

button lag? more like lucky lag -.-


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 6, 2008)

I've been practicing a little while I was wi-fi-less, I guess.  I'm still trying to beat all of the single-player modes, too...

Button lag sucks no matter what, though... even if one takes advantage of it.  =/  Sorry 'bout that, bud...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> I've been practicing a little while I was wi-fi-less, I guess.  I'm still trying to beat all of the single-player modes, too...
> 
> Button lag sucks no matter what, though... even if one takes advantage of it.  =/  Sorry 'bout that, bud...


heh no worries
I just wonder why I beat other so easily, but having trouble against you, since you're not overwhelming better then others


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

Yo cheese! Sorry i didn't respond last night. My drowsiness got the better of me and i ended up nearly passing out on my computer =_=. But I'm up now (just woke up 1 hour ago >.>) if you want to play some smash with me. You has me code ?
*edit* gah nvm, I got to wait a bit. Brother is downloading some system updates on his comp, which would cause me to lag in game (happens wayto much in my hosuehold =_=). Oh well to pass the time, wazzup?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Yo cheese! Sorry i didn't respond last night. My drowsiness got the better of me and i ended up nearly passing out on my computer =_=. But I'm up now (just woke up 1 hour ago >.>) if you want to play some smash with me. You has me code ?
> *edit* gah nvm, I got to wait a bit. Brother is downloading some system updates on his comp, which would cause me to lag in game (happens wayto much in my hosuehold =_=). Oh well to pass the time, wazzup?


hiya :3

yeah I've already added you
heh okay, I'll wait then, I've plenty of time


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

So who do you use and have you ever gone to ne tourneys before?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> So who do you use and have you ever gone to ne tourneys before?


I mostly use Luigi and Zelda, and beside our little tourney back in September I wasn't on a tourney before :3 I'm not into such stuff


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

only tourney I was in was in a club I was responsible for games.
came in second in the doubles tournament 18th in singles and 5th in free for alls. all peach


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

I must say, tourneys are alot of fun. I've been to two in my entire life (Dropped out of the first won the second). The only downside is: People are harsh critics on you if you enter with a "low tier" cahracter, most of them have never showered in a LONG time, and lastly they take FOREVER


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

My comp was being wiitarded. Gomen nasai =_=


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Tiers are for queers

honestly, people who are chosing their mains because they are high tier, are idiots


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 6, 2008)

I always seem to miss the action. Anyways the tournament will take place during winter break. Just in case anyone didnt know. I still would like to know what kind of tournament you'd all like.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah seriously, my second tourny they predicted me to lose in the first round, in the end, I was walking out with first prize. I really hate the people at tourneys honestly. They are a bunch of elitest pricks. I play for fun, they play like thier life depended on it. Not only that their insults are pretty lame >.>


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

is your bro still downloading? I'd like to face you


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

alright he is all done. what be your friend code?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> alright he is all done. what be your friend code?



it's in my sig

I'll switch over to Brawl then


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

see ya then. I will probably just play 5-7 matches cause I gotto get back to some online work for my math class.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

Good games cheese. Hope to play again with you real soon! (just got a few more assignments and im done for the weekend). BTW no spear pillar ?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

your fighting style is annoying, idk it's always the same and I'm falling for it everytime (it's no offense, don't get it wrong)

and please, we're not in a tourney, so stop fucking ledgeguarding, that's what I hate most

meh, Lucario and button lag are killing me, but it was fun


Edit: yeah, Spear Pillar is no go, I fucking hate that stage


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

um......... that's just how I play I presume.... Listen wulf you got to chill out man. It's just a game after all. You play to win. I thought you did great every match, and you even beat me twice out of the five matches we did. I had the same problems that you did with the button lag, which caused me to mess up sometimes. I don't know what else to say man, best to invest in one of those wired wii connections if you don't want to have any lag problems. Otherwise GG =_=

Edit:......You picked Shadow Moses island which was a total advantage on your part as well as an annoying map cause you cannot fall off the side. You don't see me quitting the match because of that. As well as my fighting style? It is all about anticipation as well as knowing what your opponent falls for. I quickly memorized your fighting pattern and jumped 1 step ahead of you to dish out some damage to yoru character. I don't know man, i guess all I can say is don't be predictable.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

heh I'm not upset oO

you totally got me wrong, I just wrote what I thought

a win still needs to be fair, when I'm falling for your combos it's my fault, just ledgeguarding is something I can't stand, especially when you know you opponent has button lag and it's already heavy enough recovering when you fight Lucario

it's okay for tourneys, but not for friendly matches, where fairness and fun are more important than the win itself

and I doubt I can get such a long cable

Edit: there aren't any randomly fired lasers, stage rotations, slow-mos and a Cresselia throwing attacks at people on Shadow Moses Island
plus the walls can be easily destroyed
and you can reset the match if you hate the stage, I don't mind


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

Edge gaurding is considered completely fun and fair between me, my friends at college and my brothers. It takes a whole lot of practice to even get that down, such as knowing how far you can go out, what moves wont have too much recovery to kill you and what not. Oh wellz I will know for next time i guess :/. My only problem with shadow moses is the fact that you have to destroy the walls. My hits are a little weaker then the average players, which requires me to dish out a few more hits on the wall then any other person. Not only that, when your against wolf, its a pain in the butt to find the time to even hit that wall ><. Oh well stuff happens that gets us annoyed, its all cool. Least you know what to expect for the big tournament this month eh? ^_^;


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah, nonetheless your Lucario skills are good, I'm not used to fight Lucario so I just set a goal to beat you with my mains >:3

I'm sorry for that missunderstanding, I wasn't upset at all and I didn't intend to offend you :<


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh you didn't offend me at all, believe me I heard people tell me ALOT worse at smash tournaments >.<.  But yeah you don't see alot of other lucarios out there :/. I still have yet to play another one online (well through random online matches). I played another lucario at the last tourney i went to, but I was better then him. He's my only character I use on smash, so I got a good amount of strategies to use against  every charcter in smash. I guess it just comes to you when you stick with one person. Hope to play ya again


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

*Double post but thats cause noone has posted here for so long.....* Silibus, do you have ne more update news on the december smash online tourny?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> *Double post but thats cause noone has posted here for so long.....* Silibus, do you have ne more update news on the december smash online tourny?


Sorry but I dont at the moment. If no one puts any input into what they want I will just choose everything on my own and hope everyone likes it. 

Would you like to brawl now?


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Sorry but I dont at the moment. If no one puts any input into what they want I will just choose everything on my own and hope everyone likes it.
> 
> Would you like to brawl now?


 If you would like some help setting this thing up, I could help. I've done my fair shares of tourneys and I'm pretty familiar with their rules. I can brawl right now if you want. You need my friend code? Oh as a warning tho, I have other people on the interwebz, so lag may occur during our matches. (I know I know, I need cable internet >.> )


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> If you would like some help setting this thing up, I could help. I've done my fair shares of tourneys and I'm pretty familiar with their rules. I can brawl right now if you want. You need my friend code? Oh as a warning tho, I have other people on the interwebz, so lag may occur during our matches. (I know I know, I need cable internet >.> )


No worries. 

Your FC is on the first page too, so I know it. ^_^ 

Im getting on now.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

smexy! (didnt realize i was on their xD) See ya there. I will only play about 5-7 matches. I will play moar later tho if your still on .


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

I made a room, I just need you to add me to your friends list.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

Holy hell, I cant get a moments peace. People love to bug me at the worst times and I couldnt move an inch fighting Lucario. I want a rematch tomorrow. Otherwise you're really good.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Same with you Silibus. It's been FOREVER since i have seen a kick ass Ike/snake user . Can't wait till our next matches in the future!

*Note: On two of our matches there were smash balls. I thought you had em on but it turns out my little brother had turned them on when he was playing with my wii today. I wanted to apologies for that -_-


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Same with you Silibus. It's been FOREVER since i have seen a kick ass Ike/snake user . Can't wait till our next matches in the future!
> 
> *Note: On two of our matches there were smash balls. I thought you had em on but it turns out my little brother had turned them on when he was playing with my wii today. I wanted to apologies for that -_-


I cant use anyone else but Snake against you. All my lesser people get kicked.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

cant find a Lan adapter at my nearby gamestops so I'll have to order it online. Might ask for the Wii for the 3 days again and just try to fight with the lag


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Lucario is the only character I have ever used in smash. But seriously out of all the people I've played I think you rank up in the top 3 hands down. (I've played roughly over 60 different people at smash)


----------



## Huey (Dec 7, 2008)

You should play DavidMAwesome =D


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Who's he ?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Who's he ?


He is currently on moderation, and cant post freely. And he cant play brawl often, but he is really good.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

On a scale from 1 to OMFGWTFISHAPPENING?!?! How would you rate him Oo?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> On a scale from 1 to OMFGWTFISHAPPENING?!?! How would you rate him Oo?


I cant really say. Ive never done a 1 on 1 against him with perfect conditions. (Lag, other contenders, interruptions, etc.) 

Im ready for another go, everyone is asleep and the net is mine alone.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

I think I'm just about ready to go again. BTW Silibus, are we gonna have refs during the tourny?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I think I'm just about ready to go again. BTW Silibus, are we gonna have refs during the tourny?


We could, the last one I held was a bust. Barely any of the people came, and I dont think the winner recieve his prize from everyone.

I'll get on in 10 minutes. ^_^


----------



## Huey (Dec 7, 2008)

The tournament should be double elimination =o


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

might not be able to do a tournament...since again mostly Mondays-wednesdays I can have the Wii.

If I do fight I would greatly need that lan adapter to at least stabilize my net.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

10 minutes is just enough time for me to prep up. Omg if you enforce the old reward system for this tourney then I have a chance of having something on my FA account.


----------



## Huey (Dec 7, 2008)

Can I play? =o


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> might not be able to do a tournament...since again mostly Mondays-wednesdays I can have the Wii.
> 
> If I do fight I would greatly need that lan adapter to at least stabilize my net.


 *Double post! Gomen Nasai!!!* If you need a lan adapter, check out ebay. Some people are selling them for 15 dollars (buy it now!). BTW heuy, if we are going to have the "Loser draw the winner a picture" rules in then I don't think double elimination would be prefered. Losing = 2 pics to draw D:. But to be honest, I like double elimination rules because, well......I like continues .


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

Huey said:


> Can I play? =o


Sure I am getting on now.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

You two should go one on one with each other for now, I dont want to lag yall. BTW do you guys have links to the art made from the previous smash tourney?


----------



## Huey (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> You two should go one on one with each other for now, I dont want to lag yall. BTW do you guys have links to the art made from the previous smash tourney?



NO YOU MUST JOIN


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

O rly?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> You two should go one on one with each other for now, I dont want to lag yall. BTW do you guys have links to the art made from the previous smash tourney?


Come on, join in. Im in a room waiting and no one is joining. The rules of the last tournament were that all losers would make artwork for the winner. I only remember two people's drawings.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

You got links silibus? (running to wii and turning off forums)


----------



## Huey (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> O rly?



Please?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> You got links silibus? (running to wii and turning off forums)


I have a few I think. I'll give them to you later. ^_^


----------



## Huey (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you for the games =)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

Anytime. I had fun. Good games everyone.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah I had lotsa fun! Thanks for teh games ^^


----------



## Huey (Dec 8, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Anytime. I had fun. Good games everyone.



You've changed D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

How so?


----------



## Huey (Dec 8, 2008)

It's like you're not the same person anymore.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

Huey said:


> It's like you're not the same person anymore.


The old Silibus is dead.


----------



## Huey (Dec 8, 2008)

Good. That guy was mean.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

Huey said:


> Good. That guy was mean.


What does that make the new one that killed him?


----------



## Huey (Dec 8, 2008)

My hero and eternal love <3


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 8, 2008)

OMGAWD YOU KILLED SILIBUS! YOU B******!!!!! D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> OMGAWD YOU KILLED SILIBUS! YOU B******!!!!! D:


I am Silibus. *Dun dun dunnnn*


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 8, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I am Silibus. *Dun dun dunnnn*


Your a clone, just like in the movies!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Your a clone, just like in the movies!


No im a robot. *Beep boop bop blorp* 

As for the tournament I want it to be 2 on 2. No items, 5 lives, no time and the stage will be voted for. I just need to decide how teams will be split up.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 8, 2008)

Teams!?!? *falls backwards* I sawk at those @_@


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Teams!?!? *falls backwards* I sawk at those @_@


I bet you'll do great. No friendly fire will be on.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 8, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I bet you'll do great. No friendly fire will be on.


Oh no FF? Phew, thats a relief ^^. Every time I do 2v2 with FF on I have the insane urge to kill everything that moves on the screen that isnt me >.> That's another reason why people don't like to play with me ._.  I guess it all depends now on who IB paired up with D:.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 8, 2008)

I beat David several times, some time ago 

I'm in the tourney for sure, I still need a teammate tho


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 8, 2008)

2 on 2, eh?  Sounds good; I'll participate.  ^^

I'm horrible at picking stages, though.  I usually Brawl in any of them.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 8, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> *Double post! Gomen Nasai!!!* If you need a lan adapter, check out ebay. Some people are selling them for 15 dollars (buy it now!)


some "friends" at a nearby gamestop are gonna help me track one down, said at least somewhere in florida there is a Gamestop with one..."hidden" away.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 8, 2008)

*Double post*
hmmm well we do need to know how many folks were gonna have for this tournament, then decide if it gonna be randomize pairing or choice


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 8, 2008)

*OMG Triple Post*
my "friends" say they'll give me their Lan adapter for a reduce price...I knew those bastards were using one to play smash against other Gamestops


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 8, 2008)

Silibus said:


> The old Silibus is dead.



This is what happens when I don't check the forums enough.  Y god Y?

I nearly forgot about the tourney!  2 v 2 sounds good.  We just need a stage large enough for 4 with minimal distractions.  I need practice, I know.  I have been away too long I know the lag will kill me.  Unfortunately, school just has multiple projects going on that my free time is now 5% of the day...

O my gawd, a tangent!  Anyone heard of Brawlgasm on youtube?  Well my old roommate is gonna try something like it and he wants me to do a guest voice spot.  Yay...  Bad news time.  It's going to happen during the two weeks I have off.  (And I pray it doesn't make me miss the tourney.  Heck I will invite them to the tourney just so I don't miss this!)

If anyone wants his (and his brother's) code, just ask.  I don't know when they go online, but they are a good challenge.  

Tommorrow is goiing to suk.  I have class from 9 to 7:30.  Torture.  

Has anyone noticed recently with me, when I finally post something, it's really long and boring?  Just me?  Yeah...


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 8, 2008)

^Don't worry 'bout it much on my part; I enjoy reading long posts... *mauled by everyone*

Yikes, though!  From 9 to 7:30?  Eesh... x_x

Anyway, is anyone willing to Brawl right now?  ^^;


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 8, 2008)

actually it's 9-7:30...

And I get up @ 7:25 am and go to bed @ 9 pm...  If that doesn't screw you up, nothing will.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 8, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> actually it's 9-7:30...
> 
> And I get up @ 7:25 am and go to bed @ 9 pm...  If that doesn't screw you up, nothing will.



...I hate mornings.  What the hell was I thinking?  XD  (Though I am using the Internet channel on the Wii, so I can't look back -while- I'm typing...)

I feel so stupid now... eheh...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 8, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> ^Don't worry 'bout it much on my part; I enjoy reading long posts... *mauled by everyone*
> 
> Yikes, though!  From 9 to 7:30?  Eesh... x_x
> 
> Anyway, is anyone willing to Brawl right now?  ^^;


me x3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll create a new thread for the tournament. Since the new lock is 500 posts, we are kinda running out on this thread.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 8, 2008)

could we get this stickied? it is dedicated to SSBB


----------



## Aurali (Dec 8, 2008)

I want tourney o.0; meh... I'm never near my wii when I'm on here. Arc has it though maybe he'll give it o.0;


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

Eli said:


> I want tourney o.0; meh... I'm never near my wii when I'm on here. Arc has it though maybe he'll give it o.0;


Would you like to participate? Anyone can join, just check out the tournament thread.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 8, 2008)

The new limit is 500?  Yeah, we need one stickied thread for SSBB.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 8, 2008)

You surprised me with Pit, Cheese!  You had the fight pretty much won... but I keep getting lucky with recovering from stage edges... it's satisfying, but the overwhelming feeling of luck gets annoyingly ridiculous... or vice-versa, I dunno... x_x

All that aside, though... Ness FTW!  ^_^


----------



## Huey (Dec 8, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I'll create a new thread for the tournament. Since the new lock is 500 posts, we are kinda running out on this thread.



You should make the tournament double elimination =)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 8, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> You surprised me with Pit, Cheese!  You had the fight pretty much won... but I keep getting lucky with recovering from stage edges... it's satisfying, but the overwhelming feeling of luck gets annoyingly ridiculous... or vice-versa, I dunno... x_x
> 
> All that aside, though... Ness FTW!  ^_^


yeah D:
I really feel good now :3
are you up for some revenches? >:3


----------



## Huey (Dec 8, 2008)

Can I play? =o


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 8, 2008)

Huey said:


> Can I play? =o


sure


----------



## Huey (Dec 8, 2008)

Okay =D


----------



## Huey (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the games =)

My wireless connection stopped working for no apparent reason. I can't reconnect to Nintendo WFC. I'll see if I can fix it.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 8, 2008)

^Argh, that sucks... hope you get it fixed soon.  =/

...where are my manners, though?  Heheh, great games Cheese and Huey!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll brawl for a bit. But then I need to work out. 

No one wants to fight me?


----------



## Huey (Dec 8, 2008)

Jekyl = Cheese? =o

What happened to WiGi~?

I can brawl in a few minutes again Silibus, as I, with my technical prowess, have managed to troubleshoot my connection issue.

But can you wait 10 minutes? You don't hafta if you have other stuff to do. =o


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll wait... Ive been in an empty waiting room for half an hour.

Edit: Now 45 minutes


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 8, 2008)

Huey said:


> Jekyl = Cheese? =o
> 
> What happened to WiGi~?


someone on smashboards bitched around that I stole his name



> I'll wait... Ive been in an empty waiting room for half an hour.


sorry Sili, I was busy fighting Cpt.Cool and some of his friends
now I have a headache, and I don't feel to brawl anymore soon :<


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> sorry Sili, I was busy fighting Cpt.Cool and some of his friends
> now I have a headache, and I don't feel to brawl anymore soon :<


Its okay, im just going to give up waiting. -_-;

Im not going to sit here for a hour.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 8, 2008)

Sili doesn't like Fox using his secret taunt

*sob* ;~;


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

>.< I keep forgetting about his taunt, im sorry. 

I need to get more productive. That may be one of the last brawls I'll have for a while. 

Good games everyone.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

DAMN IT!!!!i wish i could have a wii right now T_T...i love this game and i really want to play it... too bad its way too expensive in this side of the world T_T...


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 8, 2008)

Once again, great matches everyone!  ^_^  I think it's time for a break now.

Sorry for targetting you so much, Huey.  Nothing personal, of course; I just can't stomach Pikachu.  Its Thunder is great in SSB, okay in SSBM, but _way_ overpowered in SSBB.  Can't even get close to it when Thunder hits... ._.


----------



## Huey (Dec 8, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Once again, great matches everyone!  ^_^  I think it's time for a break now.
> 
> Sorry for targetting you so much, Huey.  Nothing personal, of course; I just can't stomach Pikachu.  Its Thunder is great in SSB, okay in SSBM, but _way_ overpowered in SSBB.  Can't even get close to it when Thunder hits... ._.



Quit making fun of me ._.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 8, 2008)

...I made fun of you?  When?  o0

If I did, I apologize; that wasn't my intention....


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm a Lucario *Obviously e_e* looking for a 2v2 partner for tournament. Send me a message on this forum or pm meh. Make sure to include your friend code. I wanna play ya a few times so I can make a decent evaluation aboutchu as well as giving you the chance to evaluate me.

*Edit: They may have us pick teams or not, I'm just preparing myself just incase it is a 'you choose your partner' rule. Better safe then sorry eh ^^?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=32411


----------



## Huey (Dec 8, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> ...I made fun of you?  When?  o0
> 
> If I did, I apologize; that wasn't my intention....



Pikachu's down+B isn't nearly the most annoying move in the game. Are you mad because I like to use Ness? =(


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 8, 2008)

Maybe I just have rotten luck Brawling with down-B-spamming Pikas in Basic Brawl... XD
I'm sorry if that frustration got vent at you, though...

Don't fret; I'm not mad.  Hell, I support people who use Ness!  ^_^


----------



## Huey (Dec 9, 2008)

Okay =D


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 9, 2008)

is someone up for some matches now? :3


----------



## Huey (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm up!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 9, 2008)

Huey said:


> I'm up!


cool, I'll get on my Wii then :3
did you add Cpt.Cool already? he'll join too in a few minutes

or I'll make the room


----------



## Huey (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll add him.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 9, 2008)

great games Huey x3

but wtf happenend on Frigate Orpheon? you fell through the platform o.o


----------



## Huey (Dec 9, 2008)

Another reason to hate that map =(

I like Lucas. The kid has such bad luck.

Sorry I couldn't play better.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 9, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> great games Huey x3
> 
> but wtf happenend on Frigate Orpheon? you fell through the platform o.o



ha, weird^^ well, no game is perfect. maybe it was a glitch or you "lagged" through it
i had to leave early, we were eating a little late today


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 9, 2008)

Huey said:


> Another reason to hate that map =(
> 
> I like Lucas. The kid has such bad luck.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't play better.


Lucas is badass
I haven't got a chance when Yosh plays him :\

heh, you did great! you beat my Peach tho


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 9, 2008)

Is anyone willing to play for a bit?  I probably won't have much time later on; I need to get started soon on an art request from a friend.  ^^;


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 9, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Is anyone willing to play for a bit?  I probably won't have much time later on; I need to get started soon on an art request from a friend.  ^^;


I'll fight ya


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 9, 2008)

Cool!  I'm switching to Brawl now then.  ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 9, 2008)

sorry for leaving Yosh, that lag got annoying and it didn't seem to get better :<

but nice matches x3


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 9, 2008)

The amount of luck I seem to possess never ceases to amaze me... I thought I was done for in that Falco vs. Zelda match!  (Damn floating stages and their craptastic ledges...)

Great games nonetheless!  XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 9, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> The amount of luck I seem to possess never ceases to amaze me... I thought I was done for in that Falco vs. Zelda match!  (Damn floating stages and their craptastic ledges...)
> 
> Great games nonetheless!  XD


you didn't seem so lucky to me this time :3

but I keep dodging/running/jumping/falling into your charged Smash attacks, I can't help it ._.


----------



## Kitoth (Dec 9, 2008)

Well I'm looking for more 1 on 1 brawls or even 2 on 2 if lag doesn't become a big issue. I guess the closer you are to Massachusetts the better... i don't know but looking for some to add since i play anywhere from 3pm est to as late as 4am est

Wii number:
2718-2672-3267-3714
Brawl code:
4167-6883-5266


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 9, 2008)

Kitoth said:


> Well I'm looking for more 1 on 1 brawls or even 2 on 2 if lag doesn't become a big issue. I guess the closer you are to Massachusetts the better... i don't know but looking for some to add since i play anywhere from 3pm est to as late as 4am est
> 
> Wii number:
> 2718-2672-3267-3714
> ...


Fight me? :3


----------



## Kitoth (Dec 9, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Fight me? :3



sure I'll add ya let me first get my Wii turned on lol


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 9, 2008)

Kitoth said:


> sure I'll add ya let me first get my Wii turned on lol


Nice Slayers avatar. I added you already and am in a room.


----------



## Kitoth (Dec 9, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Nice Slayers avatar. I added you already and am in a room.



Thanks and as you can tell i have not really played against others much


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 9, 2008)

Good games. Everyone did very well.


----------



## Kitoth (Dec 9, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Good games. Everyone did very well.



How come the game was so well fast i mean is it your connection or something you did in rules. I rarely have seen it that fast with 3 players let alone just 2?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 9, 2008)

Kitoth said:


> How come the game was so well fast i mean is it your connection or something you did in rules. I rarely have seen it that fast with 3 players let alone just 2?


The connection was good. A few slow moments but nothing bad.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 10, 2008)

hey Kitoth, it's always good to see a new challenger :3

is anyone up for some matches right now?


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 10, 2008)

Kitoth said:


> Well I'm looking for more 1 on 1 brawls or even 2 on 2 if lag doesn't become a big issue. I guess the closer you are to Massachusetts the better... i don't know but looking for some to add since i play anywhere from 3pm est to as late as 4am est
> 
> Wii number:
> 2718-2672-3267-3714
> ...



Codes added.  My Brawl code is in my sig, but my Wii code is lost in another topic.  I'll provide it later.  ^^;

@Cheese:  *raises hand*  I'll be on shortly!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 10, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> @Cheese:  *raises hand*  I'll be on shortly!


okay, me too :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 10, 2008)

why? WHY?!

why for fucking sake have I so much mad luck fighting against you Yosh?
those mistakes never happen when I fight anyone else here ._.
stop draining my luck! D:


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm sorry!  ;-;  It just happens... I can't control it!

Good games, by the way. I might be getting better with Ivysaur, though I hope the timing of his attacks doesn't have to do with luck...

I wanna be strong on my own; for Din's sake go away, Lady Luck!!  .___.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 10, 2008)

is Usmash seems to be similar to Lukie's tho 

I can't explain it, I noticed that I really keep running into your charged Smashs, like in our Fox x G&W match ._. knocked off with 85% <_<


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 10, 2008)

For a 2 or 3-frame attack, that side-A of his is pretty overpowered.  The range isn't really spectacular (I'll test it out later if I'm wrong), so I guess that balances it.

...so, yeah... I can't think of a real reason why it keeps happening.  Should I stop charging up my attacks? =/


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 10, 2008)

New Friend codes have been added please check the first page.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 10, 2008)

ah, another challenger D:


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

got the wii today =3 so I'm up for fighties


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 10, 2008)

^Is it too late to challenge you?  I'll add your code in a bit.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 10, 2008)

I was about to get on my Wii, so I'll fight you too :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

one min gotta get out of random brawls


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

Good fight guys, sadly near the end my net started to weaken so I had to jump out, I'll think I add Ike to my team with Daisy


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 10, 2008)

That lag was horrible.  ._.  I can't apologize enough for PK Thunder-ing smack into the ledge like that... I just wanted to get back on the platform from above... x__x

Stupid lag... made me forget to save that match, too... oh well.   The rest were good games, though.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

it was the lag that was the reason I held down the B attack for so long so it screwed me over time to time...but DAAAAMN the lag on that last match I was with yall in was horrible


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Good fight guys, sadly near the end my net started to weaken so I had to jump out, I'll think I add Ike to my team with Daisy



it was not only yours, Yosh and I did one match after and it was still laggy as hell, can't tell if it's his or my connection which is bitching around

nice matches tho, your Daisy does well, Luigi felt so bad when he killed her ;~;


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> it was not only yours, Yosh and I did one match after and it was still laggy as hell, can't tell if it's his or my connection which is bitching around
> 
> nice matches tho, your Daisy does well, Luigi felt so bad when he killed her ;~;


been practicing with Daisy and finding more alts to use, Ike I'm sorta good with but I dont think snake is gonna be one...last time on a team sudden death match I toss a nade...for only the enemy pikachu to accidently snag it, run up to us with his partner following, and for it to explode KO'ing me, my partner and the both of them.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 10, 2008)

Pretty sure I'm a little late, but I'm always up for a fight if anyone is interested.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm still up for a Brawl, if that's alright.  ^^;

I think I already have your code registered.  I'll switch over to Brawl in a few minutes.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 10, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> I'm still up for a Brawl, if that's alright. ^^;
> 
> I think I already have your code registered. I'll switch over to Brawl in a few minutes.


Meet you online in a bit. Just reigistering you on my wii. Go set up a room and I will join it.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 10, 2008)

I made a room and am waiting now.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 10, 2008)

Btw yoshi, your friend code isnt working for some odd reason. Just join silibus' room and we will play from there.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 10, 2008)

*Double post but for a good reason* Hey yoshi, sorry about the match. I didn't realize that my brother was downloading a 300 mb file when I got onto my wii. Sorry for any troubles this caused you.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 10, 2008)

Good games Yosh. Sorry I had to leave, I need to do some dishes and people are whining about why im busy. -_-;


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 10, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> *Double post but for a good reason* Hey yoshi, sorry about the match. I didn't realize that my brother was downloading a 300 mb file when I got onto my wii. Sorry for any troubles this caused you.



Ah, that explained the lag.  Though I left the battle because I chose the wrong color for Lucas... (I was testing out a new controller scheme which used a different name; his twin brother's, to be precise)

I'm willing to try again later. if you want.  Your code still reads as "Awaiting registration", though...

And don't worry 'bout it, Sili; I understand.  ^^  Good matches, though; your attack timing is astonishing!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 10, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Ah, that explained the lag.  Though I left the battle because I chose the wrong color for Lucas... (I was testing out a new controller scheme which used a different name; his twin brother's, to be precise)
> 
> I'm willing to try again later. if you want.  Your code still reads as "Awaiting registration", though...
> 
> And don't worry 'bout it, Sili; I understand.  ^^  Good matches, though; your attack timing is astonishing!


Im free now. If you want to fight again.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 10, 2008)

Just finished dinner.  I'll get on in a bit.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 10, 2008)

Im on again ^_^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 10, 2008)

Crap, sorry again Yosh. The first matches were good, but as soon as the lag started I walked into my little brothers room and saw the 360 online. -_-#


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 10, 2008)

Aww, I see... =/

I'm still available for the night, if third time's the charm.  Just lemme know when.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 10, 2008)

Yoshi I'm up to fight now. Wanna brawl?


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 10, 2008)

Sure!  I'll switch over to Brawl in a bit.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 10, 2008)

I should be on in two hours.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

odd...I cant jump in any match? gonna restart the Wii


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

been unable to join any matches @_@


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 10, 2008)

Good games yoshistar! I hope to play you again in the near future.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 10, 2008)

Good games everyone. Im brawled out for today. ^_^;


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> been unable to join any matches @_@



That's weird.  I saw you wanted to join in and I said OK to the pop-up box... =/

Anyway, great matches fellas!  I'm not used to your style, Lucario... I haven't Brawled you long enough to try and predict any of your moves.  Your timing with Lucario is godly... o_o;

I'm tuckered out as well.  I probably won't be Brawling tomorrow, though.  Maybe on Friday...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 10, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> That's weird.  I saw you wanted to join in and I said OK to the pop-up box... =/
> 
> Anyway, great matches fellas!  I'm not used to your style, Lucario... I haven't Brawled you long enough to try and predict any of your moves.  Your timing with Lucario is godly... o_o;
> 
> I'm tuckered out as well.  I probably won't be Brawling tomorrow, though.  Maybe on Friday...


My pupil is progressing nicely, is he not?


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 10, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> That's weird. I saw you wanted to join in and I said OK to the pop-up box... =/
> 
> Anyway, great matches fellas! I'm not used to your style, Lucario... I haven't Brawled you long enough to try and predict any of your moves. Your timing with Lucario is godly... o_o;
> 
> I'm tuckered out as well. I probably won't be Brawling tomorrow, though. Maybe on Friday...


 
Thank you very much yoshistar. It was alot of fun brawling with you. Hopefully we will have more games in the future.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 10, 2008)

Silibus said:


> My pupil is progressing nicely, is he not?



I'll say!  I couldn't win a single match against him alone!  XD

Ah, well; t'was fun.  That's all that matters to me.  ^_^


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

meh I'm bored now...anyone care to fight?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> meh I'm bored now...anyone care to fight?


For you, I will. I wont play much though. Im worn out from my previous matches.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

Silibus said:


> For you, I will. I wont play much though. Im worn out from my previous matches.


getting on now


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 10, 2008)

I made a room.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

Good matches D.C.K.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 11, 2008)

ouch @_@ still get my ass handed to me still Guess I really cant do 1 on 1


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Good matches D.C.K.


have improved a bit more with Daisy, that sonic one was over kill since I never won a match Sonic vs Ike with me as Ike. Gotta practice to deal with the lil fast devil.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 11, 2008)

hey, is someone up for some matches now? :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

Are you still up for some?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Are you still up for some?


sure :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll be on in 10 minutes


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 11, 2008)

sorry that I left so suddenly, dinner blah blah blah

I'm back up in a few minutes


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> sorry that I left so suddenly, dinner blah blah blah
> 
> I'm back up in a few minutes


Huey will brawl you. Sorry, just out of it.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Huey will brawl you. Sorry, just out of it.


oh, okay :3


----------



## pheonix (Dec 11, 2008)

If anyone wants to brawl let me know, I need to get a lotta practice in.^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 12, 2008)

I pushed it

why is it still not stickied? *glares at Grim*

I'm up in an hour or so


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 12, 2008)

Is anyone on right now?  I've got two hours to kill before I'm off to Illinois to visit a good buddy of mine.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 12, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Is anyone on right now?  I've got two hours to kill before I'm off to Illinois to visit a good buddy of mine.


yea me! >:3


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 12, 2008)

Alright!  But I won't go easy (at least, I'll try not to); I need the practice for today.  XD

Switching over now...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 12, 2008)

horrible lag is horrible <_<


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 12, 2008)

^Agreed.  =/

I'm gonna check if anything's interfering with my network.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 12, 2008)

it could be me tho, but no one was hogging the laptop nor the PC when we were fighting :\


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 12, 2008)

Aiii... yeah, mom's surfing on MySpace... x_x

I thought web pages didn't affect the Nintendo WFC much, though... maybe I was wrong... o0


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 12, 2008)

ow okay, maybe another time then :3

that last match was really close D:


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll say.  I was going for the ground to charge up a yo-yo on that last attack... but the lag recognized it as the aerial side kick...

Accursed lag.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 12, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Accursed lag.


hah yeah, I pressed Fox' upsmash a lot earlier but it came out much later and hit you where you stopped with you backroll xD


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 12, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Is anyone on right now?  I've got two hours to kill before I'm off to Illinois to visit a good buddy of mine.



Where in Illinois?  Anywhere near Chicago or it's suburbs?


----------



## Huey (Dec 12, 2008)

I like Illinois =D


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 12, 2008)

Anyone looking for a match? I'm ready to brawl anyone who wants to fight me.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 12, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Anyone looking for a match? I'm ready to brawl anyone who wants to fight me.



I feel up to it.

My friend code is 3952-7835-0662


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 12, 2008)

You got mine?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm up in a few minutes :3


----------



## pheonix (Dec 12, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> You got mine?



I do now.^_^ I'm on right now.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 12, 2008)

That lag was so terrible. lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 12, 2008)

whoa lag :\

good games tho, I'm up later again :3


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 12, 2008)

pheonix said:


> That lag was so terrible. lol


It reminded me of the days when I had an AOL connection. Only thing I got out of those matches were a severe headache. Oh well nothing much we can do about that now can we :/


Yeah I want moar matches at a later time. GG's all.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 12, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> whoa lag :\
> 
> good games tho, I'm up later again :3



I'll be on later too.


----------



## Huey (Dec 12, 2008)

Can I play? =D


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 12, 2008)

Huey said:


> Can I play? =D


Hi Huey! :3

we have just stopped fighting :<
but can come online for you x3


----------



## pheonix (Dec 12, 2008)

Huey said:


> Can I play? =D



Yeah, the more the marrier.^_^


----------



## Huey (Dec 12, 2008)

Okay =D

I'll add Pheonix and be on shortly.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 12, 2008)

Huey said:


> Okay =D
> 
> I'll add Pheonix and be on shortly.



Just say when and I'll get back on, hopefully it doesn't lag as bad as it did earlier.^_^


----------



## Huey (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm on =D


----------



## pheonix (Dec 12, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> It reminded me of the days when I had an AOL connection. Only thing I got out of those matches were a severe headache. Oh well nothing much we can do about that now can we :/
> 
> 
> Yeah I want moar matches at a later time. GG's all.



I hope I do better next time, I hate lag it messes with my strategies.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 12, 2008)

Huey said:


> I'm on =D



Getting on now.^_^


Great game Huey, some of those matches were epic. I had lots of fun.^_^


----------



## Huey (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you for the games pheonix =D

I need to take a nap =o


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 13, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I hope I do better next time, I hate lag it messes with my strategies.


Ditto. My strategy is all about timing with anticipation, lag means bad news for me.

BTW I will be available for games tomorrow at 12:00PM western time if anyone wants to play me.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 13, 2008)

is anyone up right now? :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 13, 2008)

thanks Grim :3


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey, it got stickied!  Hoo-ray!


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm ready for a match if anyone wants to fight me. (1v1 matches only please).


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 13, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I ready for a match if anyone wants to fight me.  (1v1 matches only please).


Surpass me, apprentice!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 13, 2008)

hey is someone up right now?


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm looking for another 1v1 brawl match if anyone wants to play me.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm up for a match anytime.^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 14, 2008)

No sure if you will get this phoenix, but if you do do you want to have a 1v1 match with me?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> No sure if you will get this phoenix, but if you do do you want to have a 1v1 match with me?



Yeah, I just got my gamecube controller from my house so I might do better this time around. I'm getting on right now.^_^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll get on


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

I created a room and I'm waiting.^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 14, 2008)

actually wait one sec. I have to talk with somone real fast. Be on in about 5 -10 minutes


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 14, 2008)

Im sorry I left. I dont think I will be playing anymore tonight.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im sorry I left. I dont think I will be playing anymore tonight.



Okay, I was wondering why you left so fast.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm very curious about the tournament, I hope it's not such a disappointment like the first one :\

we should take our time to set a date that fits for everyone
and I'm not available on the 23th december

oh and Sili, if possible, could you change my name from WiGi~ to Jekyl, pwwweeeaaase? :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 14, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'm very curious about the tournament, I hope it's not such a disappointment like the first one :\
> 
> we should take our time to set a date that fits for everyone
> and I'm not available on the 23th december
> ...


Done. 

I would prefer if the matches were before Christmas. But I left it open to whatever free time the contestants have.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Done.
> 
> I would prefer if the matches were before Christmas. But I left it open to whatever free time the contestants have.


okay

plus I'll add the 19th december to my not available dates D:
it's only from 7pm - 8:30pm, don't know how late that is where you live (it's mideuropean time)
best would be saturday, the 20th for me


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 14, 2008)

whoa double post

is someone up for some matches now?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll get on in 30minutes - 1hour. I need to run and do some errands first.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 14, 2008)

okay take your time, post when you're ready


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 14, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> okay take your time, post when you're ready


Oi sorry Cheese. Im going to the mall now. Finishing my Christmas shopping.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Oi sorry Cheese. Im going to the mall now. Finishing my Christmas shopping.



heh, it's okay, have fun :3

I'll get some sleep then


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll take a match whoever's up too it. i have a blister ons me thumb from playing so much. XD


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm craving a few strictly 1v1 matches. PM me with your FC if you'd like to play or post here or just notify me somehow.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm on right now.^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone want to do some 1v1 matches with me?


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 14, 2008)

I will. 4940 5095 6382


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 14, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I will. 4940 5095 6382


I'm logging on right now.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

Unless my thumb starts feeling better I'm not gonna be playing again tonight. My blister popped during our matches and it hurts so bad. XD


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 14, 2008)

I usually don't feel pains like that when I'm in the middle of a match. Too much to pay attention to already.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 14, 2008)

I am finally home for good. 99.98% of my shopping is done.

Who wants to brawl?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I am finally home for good. 99.98% of my shopping is done.
> 
> Who wants to brawl?



Hell why not, I've been going all day and I still think I need more practice. Be on in a sec .^_^ might not play my best cause of this stupid blister.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 14, 2008)

Heh, seems I've been away for too long. Good matches, Luc. I won't let this rest, though. ;o


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the games Pheonix. No worries Chill. Im getting tired, from being up all day. 

Im going to take a nap.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Thanks for the games Pheonix. No worries Chill. Im getting tired, from being up all day.
> 
> Im going to take a nap.



Anytime. I've been having an off day today though.*sighs* I think I'm training too much.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm up in ~2 hours


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

Lulz Brawl.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 15, 2008)

now this thread is even more awesome


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

Belleh *jiggles*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 15, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Belleh *jiggles*


get on IRC!


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 15, 2008)

My Net disconnects for a day or two and what do I get?  I miss the ceremony for this thread's Stickycation (I know that's not a word)... XD

What else have I missed?  *attempts to read back*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 15, 2008)

besides the tourney teams, nothing much Yosh


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 15, 2008)

hey is anyone up? I'm on in a few minutes


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> hey is anyone up? I'm on in a few minutes



I would but my thumbs screwed up from me playing so much the past like 4 or 5 days, it's effecting my gameplay and I don't like it.T_T


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 15, 2008)

*raises hand* Ready to brawl. (1v1)


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> *raises hand* Ready to brawl. (1v1)



I guess I can have a few matches, I might not play my best but I'll still put up a fight.^_^

online waiting.


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 15, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> My Net disconnects for a day or two and what do I get?  I miss the ceremony for this thread's Stickycation (I know that's not a word)... XD
> 
> What else have I missed?  *attempts to read back*



Heheh, well, however less climactic it may be, you'll get to see a new one get stickied. This is about to hit the 500 limit, so I'll sticky a new one once someone makes it.

The OP looks really nice too with all the brawl codes, so whoever makes the new one might want to copy that there as well.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 15, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Heheh, well, however less climactic it may be, you'll get to see a new one get stickied. This is about to hit the 500 limit, so I'll sticky a new one once someone makes it.
> 
> The OP looks really nice too with all the brawl codes, so whoever makes the new one might want to copy that there as well.


I'll make the next one. ^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 15, 2008)

Good games phoenix. Maybe we can play again in the future. Just got to get back to studying for finals tomorrow.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 15, 2008)

I know this is a bit of a long shot (considering what time it is right now), but is anyone willing to Brawl now?  ^^;


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

The l button on my gamecube controller is gone. I have to play with the Wii controller now.T_T

Good game Lucario, it seems the more I practice the worse I get lol

And I'm up to it yoshistar. getting back on now.

Have to shut my laptop down for awhile cause it's overheating.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 15, 2008)

Alright, take your time.  ^_^

Make sure you have my code registered.  I have yours.  I'll go ahead and make a room.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> The l button on my gamecube controller is gone. I have to play with the Wii controller now.T_T





> it seems the more I practice the worse I get lol


ffffpppttfffptfptfpfptfptfpt


----------



## Kitoth (Dec 15, 2008)

I need to find out who has added me to their SSBB list so i can add them so please let me know ^_^


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 15, 2008)

I believe I've added you on my list.  ^^;  I'll double-check, though.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Alright, take your time.  ^_^
> 
> Make sure you have my code registered.  I have yours.  I'll go ahead and make a room.



Sorry my laptop overheated on me and I didn't get your FC before it froze up.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 15, 2008)

^It's alright; I understand.  ^^

If you're still up for it, I'll log back on Brawl  in about 30 minutes.  Otherwise, I'll just hit the hay for the night.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> ^It's alright; I understand.  ^^
> 
> If you're still up for it, I'll log back on Brawl  in about 30 minutes.  Otherwise, I'll just hit the hay for the night.



I'll go for a game anytime.^_^ just PM me when you're ready.


----------

